

You Can't Innovate Like Apple - brandonkm
http://www.pragmaticmarketing.com/publications/magazine/6/4/you_cant_innovate_like_apple

======
rjprins
What Apple does is no mystery. If you really want to know how to do good
design delve into design methodology; it's the basis of the study Industrial
Design.

One of the key factors is creating a rigorous set of criteria for your
product, including emotional criteria. Then diverge with a plethora of ideas
that meet all criteria. Evaluate each idea, select a number and develop them
into concepts. Evaluate the concepts and select a product. Refine the product.

The naive approach to design is starting out with something and altering it
until it looks good. However you should start out with multiple designs and
improve all of them, then select the best. It's called quality through
quantity. Actually this is a method that can be applied to any type of
problem, not just design.

